# Canadian soldier found dead on Kandahar base



## RackMaster (Mar 12, 2008)

RIP Bombardier Ouellet.

I hope this brings greater light on shortfalls in the pre-deployment psychological screening, as he was only there a couple of weeks. 



> *Canadian soldier found dead on Kandahar base*
> 
> *Soldier was from Quebec, but based in Manitoba*
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmmm *IF* this is what I think it is at least one person fucked up, the Bmdr, his chain of command and/or a psych officer.

No reason/excuse for this in a fucking war zone.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 12, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Hmmm *IF* this is what I think it is at least one person fucked up, the Bmdr, his chain of command and/or a psych officer.
> 
> No reason/excuse for this in a fucking war zone.



That was my first thoughts, if you just look at his picture (which would have been taken shortly before deployment); that's a sad kid right there.  It will take a while to for the investigation to come out, I hope it doesn't find fault in the system or CoC.  But from a personal/professional view of it, there are some major 'gaps' in the system.  There are waiting lists, shortfalls and overall mistrust.  It's the troops themselves that are keeping each other safe/sane, not the system.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 12, 2008)

RIP Bombardier Ouellet

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------

